#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (ειδικά) >  > > >  >  >  Μη κυβερνητικές οργανώσεις (ΜΚΟ) για μηχανικούς

## SMBD

---

----------


## Theo

Δεν έχω καμία προσωπική άποψη αλλά με ενδιαφέρον θα ήθελα να ακούσω άλλους που έχουν.

----------


## Evan

Έχω μια μικρή από απόσταση με τους μηχανικούς της γης. Σηκώνει πολύ κουβέντα
Μάλιστα στο μηχανικός τζι αρ υπήρξε και ανάλογο θέμα

----------


## cna

Μη κερδοσκοπικό θέλεις μάλλον να πεις...

----------


## Evan

Έχετε κάποια συνεργασία με τους ΓΧΣ ή παρόμοιου μεγέθους ΜΚΟ;

----------


## Evan

και ποιοι συμμετέχουν, δεν εννοώ ονόματα άλλα κατηγορίες π.χ. μηχανικοί ελευθ. επαγγελμ. φοιτητές κλπ

----------


## Xάρης

Ακόμα μία υπάρχει με μηχανικούς οι "*Μηχανικοί Χωρίς Σύνορα*".
Δεν γνωρίζω κάποια άλλη.

----------


## sundance

Σε τέτοιες οργανώσεις εμένα με προβληματίζει η διαφάνεια.

Χωρίς να το έχω ψάξει περαιτέρω,πολλές φορές είμαι πολύ σκεπτικιστής απέναντι σε τέτοιες δράσεις.

----------

